# Liquamycin-LA 200 Dosage???



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok guys, just got LA 200 for my aborting does...how much should I give? They are nigerians. Also, where is the best place to give this kind of shot? Thanks for all your help everyone!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

1cc per 20lbs. I believe it can be IM or SQ but I always have given it IM. Beware they will scream bloody murder. Just rub the area and know they will be ok


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

It's 4 1/2 ml or cc per 100lbs. I would guess your girls are around 50 to 60 lbs? So 2 or 2 1/2 cc. You can give it sub-Q or IM. I would give it sub-Q in less they are acting off or run a temp. Shelly


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok thanks guys. Yeah, the girls are about 50 to 60 lbs.


----------

